# Welcome to HGVC!



## dayooper (Mar 10, 2021)

HGVC agrees to purchase DRI for 1.5 billion! I hope you all are happy with the change and it works out that you get to use our system. I love the locations of your system!


----------



## mjc775 (Mar 10, 2021)

No sign-in required to read the HGV press release: https://www.hiltongrandvacations.co...es-pdf/hgv_press-release_2021-03-10_final.pdf


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarahsliefie (Mar 10, 2021)

dayooper said:


> HGVC agrees to purchase DRI for 1.5 billion! I hope you all are happy with the change and it works out that you get to use our system. I love the locations of your system!


this should be interesting. I own in both. we will see how it comes together.


----------



## csalter2 (Mar 10, 2021)

I guess I’m going to have to keep my membership!.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 10, 2021)

Does HGVC exchange through RCI?


----------



## Seaport104 (Mar 10, 2021)

Received from Diamond this morning

Dear Members and Owners,

Thank you for your continued trust and loyalty in Diamond Resorts. We strive to provide you with world-class destinations, unforgettable experiences and superior service — helping you to reconnect with what matters most.

With that in mind, I am thrilled to announce an exciting new chapter for Diamond Resorts that we expect will provide you with even more options and flexibility for your vacation ownership. Diamond Resorts and Hilton Grand Vacations (“HGV”) have signed an agreement to join together as one company, with HGV as the acquirer. This combination will bring together the iconic Hilton Grand Vacations brand with the scale and unique culture of Diamond Resorts to create a new global standard of vacation ownership hospitality.

*Leading the Industry: More Options in More Destinations = More Memories*

Together, the combined company will become one of the largest global timeshare networks, spanning North America, Europe and Asia. The HGV network delivers exciting new resorts in dozens of sought-after beach, ski and city destinations, including New York, Charleston, Park City and Japan.

*The Diamond Resorts & Hilton Grand Vacations Commitment*

Our commitment to our members and owners is that your vacation experience remains our top priority. Together, we believe we will provide you with one of the broadest offerings available in the vacation ownership industry and achieve new heights of excellence.

As an existing Diamond member or owner, you will continue to have access to the same benefits you have come to enjoy, including: access to Diamond’s resort portfolio, the Destination Xchange® program, the expanded Diamond Dream Holiday selection and our exclusive Events of a Lifetime® series. Over time, we expect most of our Diamond-managed properties to be rebranded under a new HGV sub-brand, further elevating your vacation experience.

*Keeping You Informed*

The transaction is subject to customary closing conditions, and we expect it will take several months to complete. We are committed to being transparent with you throughout this exciting process. To keep you informed, we will endeavor to share important updates as they become available in the What’s New [u6290299.ct.sendgrid.net] section of your Member Area. If you have any questions, your Member Services team is available to assist you at any time as always. We look forward to providing you regular updates on the status of this transaction.

The completion of this transaction will mark the beginning of a new era of exceptional travel experiences. We can’t wait for you to see the many new destinations and extraordinary experiences in store for you. As always, our owners and members are at the heart of what we do, and we are honored to celebrate starting this new chapter with you.


Mike Flaskey
CEO, Diamond Resorts


----------



## buzglyd (Mar 10, 2021)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Does HGVC exchange through RCI?



Yes it does. Both directions.


----------



## dayooper (Mar 10, 2021)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Does HGVC exchange through RCI?



Yes. I think this will be interesting. Wasn't DRI afiliated with II but they were ending that partnership?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 10, 2021)

buzglyd said:


> Yes it does. Both directions.


Is RCI membership included in HGVC membership?  Do members need to work through HGVC to access RCI?


----------



## buzglyd (Mar 10, 2021)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Is RCI membership included in HGVC membership?  Do members need to work through HGVC to access RCI?



RCI is included. You can book RCI reservations directly with your HGV points and also create ongoing searches. This can be done directly from the B2B portal or via an RCI rep in the HGV call center.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 10, 2021)

dayooper said:


> Yes. I think this will be interesting. Wasn't DRI afiliated with II but they were ending that partnership?


Yes, DRI was affiliated with II. They ended that direct affiliation to create their own internal exchange. DRI weeks owners can still sign up and pay for their own individual II account and can continue to exchange through II.


----------



## mjc775 (Mar 10, 2021)

It will be interesting to see if my 8500 yearly points become less valuable. I wonder if the current point system will be restructured to align with HGV - resulting in point values becoming higher?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cali-gal (Mar 10, 2021)

It definitely should be interesting. To those who have traveled to both properties, how would you compare them? Is one nicer than the other as a whole? 

For those of us who trade through II, like me because my Ka'anapali Beach Club can do either RCI or II and I chose II, will that mean we have to go to RCI?


----------



## dayooper (Mar 10, 2021)

cali-gal said:


> It definitely should be interesting. To those who have traveled to both properties, how would you compare them? Is one nicer than the other as a whole?
> 
> For those of us who trade through II, like me because my Ka'anapali Beach Club can do either RCI or II and I chose II, will that mean we have to go to RCI?



I've never stayed at a DRI resort so I don't know the difference. I will say that the HGVC properties are very nice, but have limited amenities. 

There are some HGVC resorts that can trade in II. Most of the SW Florida Gulf Coast resorts and The Scotland Lodges both trade in RCI and II. These resorts all developed before HGVC was even started. You have to create and pay your own account to make your trade. I can't say DRI resorts will keep the ability to trade in II, but the precedent is there.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 10, 2021)

cali-gal said:


> It definitely should be interesting. To those who have traveled to both properties, how would you compare them? Is one nicer than the other as a whole?
> 
> For those of us who trade through II, like me because my Ka'anapali Beach Club can do either RCI or II and I chose II, will that mean we have to go to RCI?



We left DRI in 2016 because their management fees were higher than HGVC but their resort quality was considerably lower in most cases. The knock on HGVC is that they specialized in Vegas, Orlando, Oahu and the Big Island. Great resorts but little diversity. They’ve tried to expand that diversity and have added locations, just not enough

I’ll post some photo albums of our HGVC stays for comparison purposes

Vegas: Elara









						HGVC Elara, Las Vegas Oct. 2014 - dougp26364
					

1 bedroom Grand Plus lock-off




					dougp26364.smugmug.com
				












						HGVC Elara Oct 2020 - dougp26364
					

1 bedroom grand plus




					dougp26364.smugmug.com
				




Vegas: Las Vegas Blv location









						HGVC Las Vegas Strip Oct 2013 - dougp26364
					

Las Vegas, NV: 2 bedroom plus unit (penthouse)




					dougp26364.smugmug.com
				




Hawaii Big Island: The Bay Club








						HGVC: The Bay Club @ Waikoloa Village, Big Island, Hawaii 3/2017 - dougp26364
					

2 Bedroom Plus unit




					dougp26364.smugmug.com
				




Hawaii Oahu: Grand Waikikian








						HGVC Hilton Hawaiian Village Grand Waikikian Jan, 2012 - dougp26364
					

Honolulu, HI 1 bedroom premier, 24th floor diamond head view.




					dougp26364.smugmug.com
				




Hawaii Oahu: Hilton Hawaiian Village Lagoon Tower








						HGVC Hilton Hawaiian Village Lagoon Tower Jan. 2009 - dougp26364
					

Honolulu Hawaii 1 bedroom plus unit Lagoon Tower




					dougp26364.smugmug.com


----------



## artringwald (Mar 10, 2021)

That news could explain why DRI's website has been down for at least an hour.


----------



## SeattleAl (Mar 10, 2021)

It looks like the DRI resorts and members will probably be in a secondary class to the HGVC properties and members.

I'd expect to have a attend another "update" where they will tell you you need to purchase some amount of points at full price to get access to the HGVC properties. MF fees will increase accordingly.

It might be worth it because the HGVC memberships are more easily resold than the DRI memberships. It might cost a lot to get into the Grand Waikikian, though. It might still be cheaper to buy a resale HGVC membership instead.


----------



## csalter2 (Mar 10, 2021)

I have stayed in Hilton properties in Hawaii and Orlando. There are some DRIproperties that are comparable but not many. I usually use DRI for Vegas, Kauai and Maui in Hawaii, Cabo and Sedona. After that the quality slides.  However, DR properties have great locations. I am not sold on Hilton being so great as their units are usually small in my opinion, but they are good enough for me to consider keeping my DR ownership and not let it slip away. If Hilton improves the DR resorts, I’ll be a happy owner two times over withHilton and Marriott ownerships.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 10, 2021)

Does HGVC exchange with II or RCI ?


----------



## dayooper (Mar 10, 2021)

pedro47 said:


> Does HGVC exchange with II or RCI ?



HGVC exchanges with RCI. There are some resorts that trade with II, but those arrangements predate their affiliation with HGVC. You have to create, pay for  and manage your II account. The SW Florida resorts and the Scotland Lodges trade with RCI and II.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 10, 2021)

SeattleAl said:


> It looks like the DRI resorts and members will probably be in a secondary class to the HGVC properties and members.
> 
> I'd expect to have a attend another "update" where they will tell you you need to purchase some amount of points at full price to get access to the HGVC properties. MF fees will increase accordingly.
> 
> It might be worth it because the HGVC memberships are more easily resold than the DRI memberships. It might cost a lot to get into the Grand Waikikian, though. It might still be cheaper to buy a resale HGVC membership instead.



I think the updates will be VERY entertaining........ just not informative.

We’ve owned Marriott since 2001. Marriott, of course, has acquired Vistana/Westin/Sheraton brands.  I can’t begin to tell you how many stories we’ve been told about “the merger” and how we need to “buy more now” to secure our ability to book across brand lines. To date, nothing has happened with the exception we can make weeks exchanges across brands without paying an exchange fee to IntervalI International. It’s always some obscure date , maybe next quarter, when the “big” announcement will be made. It’s taken them so long that at the last owners update, they didn’t even bring it up. 

You will hear all manner of lies coming out of the sales staff’s mouths from both Hilton and DRI. Don’t believe a word of it and just consider it entertainment where they pay you to attend. As for us, we will likely attend a few owners updates now, just to compare what’s being said by the sales staff with other TUG members. As for upgrading...... that’s not likely to happen as we’re well entrenched with Marriott at this time. I would like to see the opportunity to eventually book across brand lines, but I do t expect that to happen until we’re 3 to 5 years down the line, if it ever actually happens.   

I look forward to all the update threads from TUGGERS who attend an owners update. We have no plans to visit a HGVC resort until 2022, so I’ll be starved for all the stories being told around the round table. I hope everyone posts their experiences and compensation.


----------



## tlguinn_2000 (Mar 10, 2021)

I have three timeshares that are with DRI.  I have never used them through Diamond but have always used RCI.  There are some HGVC properties that I could never get using RCI.  Will it be easier to get them now using HGVC?


----------



## winger (Mar 10, 2021)

csalter2 said:


> I guess I’m going to have to keep my membership!.


Did you say that in a good way or not?


----------



## winger (Mar 10, 2021)

dougp26364 said:


> We left DRI in 2016 because their management fees were higher than HGVC but their resort quality was considerably lower in most cases. The knock on HGVC is that they specialized in Vegas, Orlando, Oahu and the Big Island. Great resorts but little diversity. They’ve tried to expand that diversity and have added locations, just not enough
> 
> I’ll post some photo albums of our HGVC stays for comparison purposes
> 
> ...


Welcome back, Doug !  You and DRI were meant to be


----------



## dayooper (Mar 10, 2021)

tlguinn_2000 said:


> I have three timeshares that are with DRI.  I have never used them through Diamond but have always used RCI.  There are some HGVC properties that I could never get using RCI.  Will it be easier to get them now using HGVC?



Depends on the resort. There are some that are very hard for HGVC members to book. The SW Florida Resoffs, Hilton Head, ski weeks in Park City and Breckinridge and Oahu are hard to book in club season.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 10, 2021)

winger said:


> Welcome back, Doug !  You and DRI were meant to be



DRI always seems to be coming back around to me like a cosmic pimple


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 10, 2021)

dayooper said:


> Depends on the resort. There are some that are very hard for HGVC members to book. The SW Florida Resoffs, Hilton Head, ski weeks in Park City and Breckinridge and Oahu are hard to book in club season.




We’ve booked Oahu twice without a lot of difficulty, but I wasn’t overly particular about the resort or unit.


----------



## cindyc (Mar 10, 2021)

DRI's systems are so complicated by comparison to HGVC's.  I wonder what will happen to Silver/Gold/Platinum members who used Club Combinations to deposit units owned in HGVC.  Will that double dipping still be allowed?  Will the elite owners in DRI have their status recognized by HGVC?  So many questions and such a long time before we will find out.


----------



## csalter2 (Mar 10, 2021)

winger said:


> Did you say that in a good way or not?


I meant it in a good way.


----------



## ccwu (Mar 10, 2021)

[QUOTE=']HGVC agrees to purchase DRI for 1.5 billion![/URL] I hope you all are happy with the change and it works out that you get to use our system. I love the locations of your system![/QUOTE]

We own both. We are at the top elite tier of both (HGV EP, DRI platinum). We got email from both. Currently DRI operate the same. Not changing for a while. So is HGV. ). Just like we own Westin but not dealing with Marriott. We can exchange into Marriott easily with Dri points thru II so we really do not need Marriott’s. HGV is cheaper in MF and I like their MF system. (You pay more in the front to buy platinum season premier unit, paying the same MF as bronze season similar size. Do you May paid the same amount for a two bedroom of 3500 point Vs 9500 points ). Dri charges much more points for 2 bedrooms per points and MF. Personally, I wish they never combine. I like the different perks. I like HGV Hilton honor exchange. We are Hilton Diamond member and we travel the world when their is no timeshare, we can stay in Hilton hotels. We like to use HHonor points to book Conrad and Waldorf Astoria with executive lounge and happy hours. That is one of the best perk being elite premier

The best thing of DRI for me is the II exchange. I exchanged into 2 bedroom marriott in Caribbean and ASIA with as little as 3000 to 5000 Dri points. We are going to Bangkok Marriott empire place 3 bedroom with about 5000 Dri points. We exchanged many timeshares to Westin in Cancun, Kuai, Maui, and Palm Spring with little DRI points that is not even enough for a DRI studio. So far I used all my HGV points and never exchange with RCI yet. I used all my HGV points for HGV or converted to HHonor points for Hilton hotels. 

Both system say that they operated the same and promised that our elite benefit will not change and May be improve. 

Also the structure is not the same. HGV is deeded by property, season and unit type. The reservation system is you can book 12 months for home resort.  Club reservations can book in 9 month window. Dri is by collection and point is by collection. I figure it would be hard for Dri member to book HGV. Just like hhonor points, unless HGV take Dri reservation and used HGV points, those limited exchange will be opened to Dri member. HGV would not let Dri member to invade the system that make their own member not able to make reservation of the deeded property. They will not sell if there is no inventory. HGV hold certain amount inventories. May be the unsold one could be available. HGV will not oversold the deed. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NOLA47 (Mar 10, 2021)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Does HGVC exchange through RCI?


Yes


----------



## ccwu (Mar 10, 2021)

This is posted in HGV website:

*About the Acquisition*
*1. Why is Hilton Grand Vacations acquiring Diamond now? And how does this impact my timeshare ownership?*
Hilton Grand Vacations’ acquisition of Diamond will create one of the largest timeshare networks in the industry, joining HGV’s brand and culture with Diamond’s strong, unaffiliated portfolio. Please read President and CEO Mark Wang’s email for details about the acquisition.

*2. When will the acquisition take place?*
HGV’s agreement to acquire Diamond is anticipated to close in summer 2021, pending all necessary and required approvals.

*3. Will HGV remain a publicly-traded company?*
Yes. HGV will continue to be traded on the New York Stock Exchange (NYSE) under the ticker symbol “HGV.”

*Timeshare Ownership*
*4. Will the acquisition of Diamond affect HGV Owners?*
No. Although we expect to be able to offer Owners more choices and vacation opportunities in the future, for the time being, your ownership rights and access will not be changed or diluted. Club Members will continue to have access to the Club exchange program, including more than 6,300 Hilton hotels globally.

*5. Will the terms of my current timeshare ownership change? Will my 2021 fees go up?*
No, your timeshare ownership will remain the same and you will continue to make reservations the same way you do now. Also, there will be no changes to any of your 2021 Club Dues or maintenance fees as the result of the acquisition.

*6. Can I transfer my HGV timeshare to Diamond?*
No, your timeshare ownership cannot be transferred to Diamond. Over time, some of Diamond’s existing resorts may be rebranded into the HGV family, and you may be offered additional purchase opportunities at that time. Rebranding of Diamond’s resorts is expected to take place over a phased, multi-year period.

*7. I own both an HGV and Diamond timeshare. Can I merge my ownership interests?*
No, your timeshare ownership cannot be transferred or merged at this time. Over time, as Diamond’s existing resorts are re-branded under the HGV umbrella, you may be offered additional opportunities.

*8. Will HGV buy my Diamond timeshare? Will Diamond buy my HGV timeshare?*
No, HGV is unable to buy any Diamond timeshares from current Owners. Similarly, Diamond is unable to buy any timeshares from HGV Owners.

*9. Will HGV Owners automatically become part of Diamond’s Club Member program?*
Your Club program membership will remain with HGV. As new membership and timeshare product opportunities are available in the future, these will be communicated to Owners.

*Inventory Availability & RCI Access*
*10. Will the acquisition impact inventory availability?*
No, HGV Owners will continue to access available inventory the same way you do now. To access non-HGV or Diamond inventory, you will need to do so through RCI or another timeshare exchange company, based on the rules of their respective membership programs. Over time, we will provide additional details on how these two Clubs may function together.

*11. Can I use my HGV ClubPoints to access Diamond resorts?*
Yes. currently, you may access Diamond resorts through RCI or another timeshare exchange program. Over time, we will provide additional details on how these two Clubs may function together.

*12. Will Diamond properties be available to book through Hilton.com and the Club website, with my ClubPoints, or with Hilton Honors Points?*
Over time, we will provide additional details on how these two Clubs may function together. As Diamond properties are rebranded under the HGV umbrella, they will be available for rental on Hilton.com.

*13. Will I be able to continue to deposit ClubPoints into RCI?*
Yes, you will be able to continue depositing Points into RCI. For details, please review the _Club Reference 2021: Rules and Fees_ guide, available on the Club website.

*Relationship With Hilton*
*14. Will HGV’s relationship with Hilton change, including Hilton Honors Points conversions?*
No, our existing long-term agreement with Hilton remains, including access to its more than 6,300 hotels globally. HGV Club Members will also continue to convert their ClubPoints to Hilton Honors Points at the current ratios. For details, please review the _Club Reference 2021: Rules and Fees _guide, available on the Club website.

*15. Will HGV retain the Hilton brand?*
Yes, HGV will remain one of Hilton’s many brands. The Hilton values and standards are cornerstones of our business and critical to our future success.

*Brand & Housekeeping Standards*
*16. Will Diamond resorts meet HGV’s brand standards?*
Over time, the majority of Diamond’s resorts will be rebranded under a new HGV brand. This new product will complement our existing Hilton Grand Vacations and By Hilton Club brands. Rebranding of Diamond resorts is expected to take place over a phased, multi-year period.

*17. Are Diamond resorts following enhanced cleaning and sanitation standards?*
Diamond properties follow the Diamond Standard of Clean. Following the announcement, both companies will continue to implement their current enhanced cleaning protocols. For details about HGV’s Enhanced Care Guidelines with Hilton CleanStay™, visit my.hgv.com/cleanstay.

*Updates & Communications*
*18. How will I be notified of upcoming changes?*
As details are identified and new vacation products and services are available, we will communicate with Owners to keep you informed along the way. HGV will continue to leverage existing communication channels, including updates via email, website notifications and announcements posted in our two Member publications, _Club Traveler_ magazine and _eClub Traveler_ monthly newsletter.

*19. Who can I contact with additional questions or concerns related to this acquisition?*
Once the acquisition closes and as details are finalized, we will communicate with Owners to keep you informed. If you’re an HGV Owner, please visit our Contact Us page for contact information. _Diamond owners_ should contact 877-374-2582 or email theclub@diamondresorts.com.


----------



## dayooper (Mar 11, 2021)

A big thanks to all of those that have interacted with us! Learning about the system and the properties has been really helpful! A shout out to those members who we had discussions with in the past years about the synergy between the two companies. @nuwermj was completely correct when he said that there might be a merger between HGVC and DRI and that HGVC would be the one that manages it. I hope we all can learn from each other more about the different resorts and locations. 

A couple of questions for those that know both DRI and HGVC, which resorts/locations could you see as on par (or close to on par) with existing HGVC locations/resorts. Would there be any locations with resorts that could be fairly easily brought up to HGVC standards? How do you see Embarc/Intrawest meshing with HGVC or do you think they will remain a separate entity?


----------



## RLS50 (Mar 11, 2021)

dayooper said:


> A couple of questions for those that know both DRI and HGVC, which resorts/locations could you see as on par (or close to on par) with existing HGVC locations/resorts. Would there be any locations with resorts that could be fairly easily brought up to HGVC standards? How do you see Embarc/Intrawest meshing with HGVC or do you think they will remain a separate entity?


I am a DRI owner, but I do not have extensive travel experience in either the DRI nor HGVC networks.   However as a longtime business traveler to Marriott / Hilton / Westin / Sheraton properties around the world, and timeshare owner with Marriott / Westin / Sheraton these are the DRI properties I think could be brought up to HGVC standards relatively quickly...OR...I suspect they will be prioritized by HGVC to be converted to HGVC standards as quickly as possible...

DRI Hawaii properties
DRI California / Las Vegas properties
DRI Sedona properties
DRI Mexico and Caribbean properties
DRI Virginia Beach properties (Ocean Beach Club / Oceanaire complex, Turtle Cay, Boardwalk Villas, Beach Quarters)
DRI OBX property - Beachwoods - Kitty Hawk, NC

Obviously DRI has properties that might be interesting to HGVC management in coastal Florida, Orlando specifically, Williamsburg VA, etc.   But listening to the conference call there were a few HGVC management themes / analyst questions that stuck out to me...

- Focus / interest / excitement on adding more beach properties - Virginia Beach mentioned specifically in this regard
- The importance of maintaining the Hilton name / standard of excellence
- Analyst question touching on the topic of how HGVC might deal with Diamond's history of questionable sales tactics
- Analyst question basically asking how HGVC might deal with the fact that Diamond was known for high maintenance fees but not the same quality as HGVC


----------



## cali-gal (Mar 11, 2021)

dougp26364 said:


> We left DRI in 2016 because their management fees were higher than HGVC but their resort quality was considerably lower in most cases. The knock on HGVC is that they specialized in Vegas, Orlando, Oahu and the Big Island. Great resorts but little diversity. They’ve tried to expand that diversity and have added locations, just not enough
> 
> I’ll post some photo albums of our HGVC stays for comparison purposes



Thank you for that! So far as Diamond Owners from the 1970s, we have seen a lot of changes in ownership, and thus far each change has been positive.  I just wish any/all of the companies had more resorts in California!


----------



## csalter2 (Mar 12, 2021)

cali-gal said:


> Thank you for that! So far as Diamond Owners from the 1970s, we have seen a lot of changes in ownership, and thus far each change has been positive.  I just wish any/all of the companies had more resorts in California!


Diamond Resorts was not around in the 1970’s.


----------



## artringwald (Mar 12, 2021)

csalter2 said:


> Diamond Resorts was not around in the 1970’s.


Did Sunterra just change their name to Diamond Resorts, or was there an acquisition involved?


----------



## csalter2 (Mar 12, 2021)

artringwald said:


> Did Sunterra just change their name to Diamond Resorts, or was there an acquisition involved?



Diamond bought Sunterra and everything was Diamond. I want to say this was around 2007-08. That’s when Stephen Cloobeck was in charge and Diamond was somewhat more customer friendly. Nevertheless, no one could have been a Diamond Resorts owner in 1970’s because it did not exist. I was originally an Epic Resorts owner in 1998 which included the Sedona Summit property. They were bought by Sunterra which gave us more resorts to access which was good. Then Sunterra was bought by Diamond Resorts International.


----------



## artringwald (Mar 12, 2021)

csalter2 said:


> Diamond bought Sunterra and everything was Diamond. I want to say this was around 2007-08. That’s when Stephen Cloobeck was in charge and Diamond was somewhat more customer friendly. Nevertheless, no one could have been a Diamond Resorts owner in 1970’s because it did not exist. I was originally an Epic Resorts owner in 1998 which included the Sedona Summit property. They were bought by Sunterra which gave us more resorts to access which was good. Then Sunterra was bought by Diamond Resorts International.


When we first stayed at The Point at Poipu in 2000, it was Embassy Suites, then Sunterra, then Diamond Resorts International, then just Diamond Resorts. They keep the sign makers busy.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 12, 2021)

artringwald said:


> When we first stayed at The Point at Poipu in 2000, it was Embassy Suites, then Sunterra, then Diamond Resorts International, then just Diamond Resorts. They keep the sign makers busy.


Was it Embassy Suites or Embassy Vacation Resorts? Going way back, I beleive Embassy was licensing its rights to Signature Resorts. Interestingly Vistana (the original company) licensed Hampton.


----------



## artringwald (Mar 12, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Was it Embassy Suites or Embassy Vacation Resorts? Going way back, I beleive Embassy was licensing its rights to Signature Resorts. Interestingly Vistana (the original company licensed Hampton).


Thanks for the correction. Here's the map they gave us.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 12, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Was it Embassy Suites or Embassy Vacation Resorts? Going way back, I beleive Embassy was licensing its rights to Signature Resorts. Interestingly Vistana (the original company licensed Hampton).


If memory serves, there were five Embassy Vacation Resorts - Poipu, Ka'anapali, Lake Tahoe, Scottsdale, and Orlando.  The Embassy name was withdrawn by Doubletree after Doubletree acquired Embassy.


----------



## youppi (Mar 12, 2021)

csalter2 said:


> Diamond Resorts was not around in the 1970’s.


Yes and No. The Cloobeck family with different company names started in late 70's with the Jockey Club.

On this web page, https://www.writework.com/essay/diamond-resort-group-privately-owned-company-started, it says; Started in the late 70?s it began in Las Vegas with the Jockey Club which is now sold out but is still managed by the company and currently is one of two timeshares on the Las Vegas strip. Diamond the added to there arsenal of Las Vegas timeshares two more properties Polo Towers and Carriage house.

On this web page, https://www.hospitalitynet.org/news/4015412.html, it says: DRI began in the late 1970s with the conversion to timeshare of the Jockey Club, a 348-unit high-rise condominium complex on the Las Vegas Strip 

On this web page, https://www.jockeyclubvegas.com/about-us/, it says: In 1977, timeshare came on the scene where a group of investors formed Jockey Club Resort Properties 

On this web page, https://washingtonbabylon.com/spoil...crat-donor-whines-about-party-going-too-left/, it says:  His father, Sheldon Cloobeck, was CEO of the *International Resorts Group*, who owned nearly half of Las Vegas’ time share industry before his son acquired his company. 

On this web page from 1999, https://lasvegassun.com/news/1999/sep/17/strip-timeshare-adding-third-tower/, it says: *International Resort Group*, the parent company of Polo Towers and the Jockey Club, also announced it's changing its name to *Diamond Resorts International*.


----------



## csalter2 (Mar 13, 2021)

youppi said:


> Yes and No. The Cloobeck family with different company names started in late 70's with the Jockey Club.
> 
> On this web page, https://www.writework.com/essay/diamond-resort-group-privately-owned-company-started, it says; Started in the late 70?s it began in Las Vegas with the Jockey Club which is now sold out but is still managed by the company and currently is one of two timeshares on the Las Vegas strip. Diamond the added to there arsenal of Las Vegas timeshares two more properties Polo Towers and Carriage house.
> 
> ...



I knew about he Marriott relationship with the Towers. I did also know about the Jockey Club. I didn’t know about the 1970’s beginnings.


----------



## bakera (Mar 14, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Yes, DRI was affiliated with II. They ended that direct affiliation to create their own internal exchange. DRI weeks owners can still sign up and pay for their own individual II account and can continue to exchange through II.


We’re points owners in the European Collection and are still able to use II as before, the only difference is that we have to pay the annual II membership fee.


----------



## ccwu (Mar 15, 2021)

bakera said:


> We’re points owners in the European Collection and are still able to use II as before, the only difference is that we have to pay the annual II membership fee.



We own both HI and US. We can still use II just have to pay our own fees. II treat us the same. When we have issues, it is no long DRI II. Also, you could add other II resort ( if you own other non DRI, with pointed resort) for deposit. If you have fixed week, you need separate II account. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NiteMaire (Mar 15, 2021)

dougp26364 said:


> Hawaii Big Island: The Bay Club
> https://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Trav...-Bay-Club-Waikoloa-Village-Big-Island-Hawaii/





csalter2 said:


> I am not sold on Hilton being so great as their units are usually small in my opinion, but they are good enough for me to consider keeping my DR ownership and not let it slip away.


We stayed at HGVC Waikoloa for 2 weeks; 1st week in a 2BR Bay Club villa, 2nd week in a 2BR Kohala Suites unit.
Bay Club Villa: we didn't realize how lucky we were until we checked into the unit. The villas are generously sized and have superb lanais.  Each room has an ensuite bathroom.  As an added bonus, each villa has covered parking.  IIRC, they were originally built to be full-time condos. 
Kohala Suites: more like an oversized hotel suite...the 2nd bedroom is very small. 

Seems we hit both ends of the spectrum with our HGVC Waikoloa experience.


----------



## SeattleAl (Mar 15, 2021)

I was booked into Bay Club last May but it was cancelled due to COVID. I had stayed there once before and it was great except for the time I locked myself out of my unit by slamming the patio door too hard. My key card was inside the unit, and the door was secured with the chain. It took a couple of engineers to get the chain unsecured by running a wire thingy under the door that runs up the inside of the door and pushes the chain loose. I'm guessing this happens a lot.

I've also stayed at Flamingo and Elara in Vegas.  Elara gave me two adjoining rooms by unlocking the door between the units. It had a great view of the MGM and south down the strip.

All this by exchanging my lowly Vacation Internationale points via RCI.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (Mar 21, 2021)

dayooper said:


> HGVC agrees to purchase DRI for 1.5 billion! I hope you all are happy with the change and it works out that you get to use our system. I love the locations of your system!



Unfortunately, no, we are not happy with the change as a whole.


----------



## ccwu (Mar 21, 2021)

Fried_shrimp said:


> Unfortunately, no, we are not happy with the change as a whole.



As far as I know, you can keep your DRI the same as if there is no merging. You can do the same as you always do. You may required to do something if you want to exchange into HGV that is just optional. 

HGV sales person are not allowed to discuss or speculate about that HGV acquired DRI or what effect it may have. I was assured that it will not affect or change my HGV ownership. I was told most HGV owners do not like the merger and are happy that HGV are putting owners benefit first that no one will be affected. 

I own both systems and I like the way they are. HGV are not worried about it. Since deeded owners pays the MF already. The extra inventory will be taken by some Hilton hotel guests. (Some inventory are available in Hilton.com. Since some HGV member converted HGV points to Hilton honor points and put their HGV inventory for hotel to use. But it definitely the rent is two or three times higher than club members MF cost.) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fried_shrimp (Mar 21, 2021)

ccwu said:


> As far as I know, you can keep your DRI the same as if there is no merging. You can do the same as you always do. You may required to do something if you want to exchange into HGV that is just optional.



This is the part that has not been guaranteed yet. If this is guaranteed I will have no problem writing my maint fee checks to Hilton.


----------



## ccwu (Mar 21, 2021)

Fried_shrimp said:


> This is the part that has not been guaranteed yet. If this is guaranteed I will have no problem writing my maint fee checks to Hilton.



I think you just still pay DRI MF. DRI do the same managing their own members as HGV manage HGV. It will be years before they figure out if their members want to exchange for each other’s thru their club exchange system. It is not like DRI took over Sunterra. HGV did not took over DRI. DRI still have 28% of the ownership of the combined equity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 22, 2021)

Fried_shrimp said:


> This is the part that has not been guaranteed yet. If this is guaranteed I will have no problem writing my maint fee checks to Hilton.



Keep in mind, with any timeshare ownership, be it a deeded fixed week, floating deeded week or trust ownership, you are ONLY guaranteed what is in writing. For the most part usage of your week or usage within the trust you own.

As a for instance, we bought what was a fixed week/fixed unit at Polo Towers in 1998 as our very first timeshare. Initially we were allowed to “float” the week. That privilege wasn’t in the contract. After the first several years they reverted to what was in writing and we were locked in to using week 13, tower 2 unless we deposited and exchanged back in through. II.

It doesn’t matter who manages, DRI or Hilton. What matters is what’s in the contract.

for the most part your fear is unwarranted. Benefits expand (for a price) and rarely ever contract.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (Mar 22, 2021)

dougp26364 said:


> Keep in mind, with any timeshare ownership, be it a deeded fixed week, floating deeded week or trust ownership, you are ONLY guaranteed what is in writing. For the most part usage of your week or usage within the trust you own.
> 
> As a for instance, we bought what was a fixed week/fixed unit at Polo Towers in 1998 as our very first timeshare. Initially we were allowed to “float” the week. That privilege wasn’t in the contract. After the first several years they reverted to what was in writing and we were locked in to using week 13, tower 2 unless we deposited and exchanged back in through. II.
> 
> ...



I don't see Diamond's rules for exchanging to be a "benefit", it was a way of life. Early check in, upgrades (free or cheap), free protection plan, etc.... are benefits based on status. Exchange rules have been in place since inception and are the same for everyone, in every trust, for every status. Exchange rules are also not on the list of Diamond benefits. Granted, I have not actually read the Trust documents and even those can be modified as seen with the sale of some resorts that were in the EU Collection, but we're talking about a completely different way of doing business, not a change in benefits. You stated yourself that you purchased a fixed week at Polo Towers and therefore you knew (should have known) that by being allowed to float it was something you should not be allowed to do but they let you do it anyway (for a time) so to me, floating your week wasn't even a benefit. It's just something that was allowed for whatever reason and then stopped because it wasn't supposed to be allowed. Our rules have been printed in all of the books Diamond has ever published on how to book units and no one was doing something that they really shouldn't be doing but was allowed to do so your example really has no bearing here.

If you were sitting on this side of the fence, you would not consider OUR fears (this is not just a problem associated with me) to be unwarranted. For HGVC owners, they only see the upside of having more places to go. For Diamond owners, we only see the downside of possibly having to change our way of life in how we book and are the extra fees worth keeping what we own? There really is no upside for us.


----------



## travelplus (Mar 26, 2021)

dayooper said:


> HGVC agrees to purchase DRI for 1.5 billion! I hope you all are happy with the change and it works out that you get to use our system. I love the locations of your system!



Not only  is Diamond Resorts and Hilton under Apollo we now have the Venetian and Palazzio and the Las Vegas Sands Convention Center among other Sands Corp properties acquired by Apollo. Would be cool to be able to stay at these resorts!


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Mar 26, 2021)

travelplus said:


> Not only  is Diamond Resorts and Hilton under Apollo we now have the Venetian and Palazzio and the Las Vegas Sands Convention Center among other Sands Corp properties acquired by Apollo. Would be cool to be able to stay at these resorts!



Apollo owns 28%. HGVC is backed by Blackstone and many of Blackstone Sr management are on the board of Hilton Hotels and are (or formerly on) HGVC. Deals may be done between these PE giants but it may not be what you think. These properties could become hotels under the Hilton brand.


----------



## dayooper (Mar 26, 2021)

travelplus said:


> Not only  is Diamond Resorts and Hilton under Apollo we now have the Venetian and Palazzio and the Las Vegas Sands Convention Center among other Sands Corp properties acquired by Apollo. Would be cool to be able to stay at these resorts!



Hmmm . . . Apollo will own 28% of HGVC. Not sure if Apollo buying the Vegas resorts will connect them to Hilton as HGVC only "leases" the name from Hilton Hotels. HGVC was spun off from Hilton Hotels a couple of years ago.



CalGalTraveler said:


> Apollo owns 28%. HGVC is backed by Blackstone and many of Blackstone Sr management are on the board of Hilton Hotels and are (or formerly on) HGVC. Deals may be done between these PE giants but it may not be what you think. These properties could become hotels under the Hilton brand.



Hilton is supplying three of their brands (Hilton, Conrad and Crockfords) for the new Resorts World Las Vegas Casino resort. Hopefully it will bring about much needed activity to the North End of the Strip. With The Drew (former FontainBleu) being sold, hopefully the new owners will finish construction and open it up. With Circus Circus and The Sands as the only big resorts on the North end, the new projects would be great.


----------

